# black fin shark w/ ich?



## tinythechick (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what to do... I want to treat all my fish because I'm sure they've been exposed to it by now. I read that a copper sulfate treatment was the best, but will that hurt my shark, since he is scaleless? Will the medicine damage my tank, or the rocks in it? I've read a lot about the disease, I just need some personalized information.


----------



## GregV (Aug 10, 2007)

I beleave at the top of the forum there is a good ich remedy that is really safe for all fish and plants, by adding salt and raising the tank temperature.

if you dose with copper, or any other medicines keep in mind a few things.

- some fish will not tolerate some medicines
- Copper will kill snails and some plants.
- silicone can absorb certain medicines, releasing them back into the water slowly over time.

I would try the first method i mentioned, slowly raise the water tempature to around 84 degrees over a period of days and add salt and do water changes each day.

other then that Ich Guard 2 seems to be a decent medicine that will not hurt scaless fish


----------

